# Sundown Friday 1/15 am



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2010)

Doing the family ski thing Fri. am-- but hope to get some bump time in early afternoon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking of heading over on Friday....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a definite.  Took the day off so I plan to get there kinda early and ski until 4:30.  I will be trying out the Cabrawlers for the first time so it should be interesting.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm a definite.  Took the day off so I plan to get there kinda early and ski until 4:30.  I will be trying out the Cabrawlers for the first time so it should be interesting.



Still working on it... trying to properly prioritize but others expectations of my commitment to work are attempting to interfere.


----------

